# johnny bucket for the prestige and conquest....



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i got the notification email this morning.. 
The Johnny bucket is ready for the prestige & conquest... 

***********************

Johnny Products is very proud to present a new member to it's Johnny Bucket
family. The JBJr. for Simplicity Conquest and Prestige including the 2700
and 2800 Massey Ferguson equivalents. This new model will also be capable
of having the Power Dump option if desired.
We would like to thank you for your patience and kind words of support on
the tractor forums throughout this process. Please stop by and check it out.
http://www.johnnyproducts.com/J_Bucket_HTMs/JBpage_Jr_Simp_Conquest-Prestige.htm



********************

The link was down this morning but i am excited to see how it looks performs... 


sj


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well ive gotta say.. it looks real nice..
heres a link to the power lift feature 199$


power lift video


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

downward pressure movie..

so is this what all the actuator talk was about? 

do you think the standard power dump is ok or is another one needed? 


power dump movie


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

gonna buy one?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

they look pretty nice but presently ive sunk any money i have into that big square wooden thing in my driveway...


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Well John there is always next year.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

SJ,
"That big square wooden thing in my driveway..." is begging for some new toys to be stored in it. 

Mark


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Well i got the notification email this morning..
> The Johnny bucket is ready for the prestige & conquest...
> THANK YOU JOHN GREAT NEWS. SAMSRASM
> ...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

the johny bucket is looking better and better... i was at the simple dealer they had the legacy 4wd with front end loader (really the bucket looked no bigger than the JB) 
14900$ 
Nice looking tractor but thats a big price tag...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sj
There is only one power dump from what I understand. They are all using actuators, no more winches. I just ordered one with power dump last week for my craftsman. Just about $1000. I really wanted to get it for my 1050s but the bucket is bigger on the craftsman version and it has an actuator for lifting that gives it more height and 4" of over travel compared to 1" on the bolens model.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sj
A true FEL would be nice but like it says at the jb website, most of us aren't loading wagons. For the price of a FEL you could get a jbjr and build a ramp if you need to load a cart.


----------

